# Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?



## Administrator (27. Januar 2005)

*Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## xyxmgxyx (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*

hab bei arcor die flat für ca. 10 €. verbindung ist super   

gibts noch ne billigere flat?


----------



## Herr-Sengele (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*



			
				xyxmgxyx am 27.01.2005 15:02 schrieb:
			
		

> hab bei arcor die flat für ca. 10 €. verbindung ist super
> 
> gibts noch ne billigere flat?




jippieh, der 2te, und immernoch 100% 
Wer outet sich als erster als Nichtkenner?

gruß,


----------



## davidian2000 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*

ich zahle 65 euro / monat für flat und isdn-anschluss bei arcor...
finde ich sehr viel, aber aus diversen gründen kann und möchte ich nicht auf nen anderen tarif umsteigen


----------



## FantaLight (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*

ich hasb isdn


----------



## Vordack (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*



			
				davidian2000 am 27.01.2005 15:05 schrieb:
			
		

> ich zahle 65 euro / monat für flat und isdn-anschluss bei arcor...
> finde ich sehr viel, aber aus diversen gründen kann und möchte ich nicht auf nen anderen tarif umsteigen



Günstiger kriegste es aber nicht. Ich zahle 70 Euro im Monat bei 3 Mbit Flat und ISDN und Telefon Flat, bei Arcor.

Günstiger geht es nicht, die Flat alleine kostet ja nur 10 Euro, die Telefon Flat 20 Euro, und die Anschlüsse 40 Euro zusammen.

edit: für 65 Euro haste 2 Mbit Flat + ISDN Flat oder was?


----------



## Herr-Sengele (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*



			
				Vordack am 27.01.2005 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Günstiger kriegste es aber nicht. Ich zahle 70 Euro im Monat bei 3 Mbit Flat und ISDN und Telefon Flat, bei Arcor.
> 
> Günstiger geht es nicht, die Flat alleine kostet ja nur 10 Euro, die Telefon Flat 20 Euro, und die Anschlüsse 40 Euro zusammen.
> 
> edit: für 65 Euro haste 2 Mbit Flat + ISDN Flat oder was?




Es geht schon günstiger, nur halt nicht mit DSL.
Afaik ist Arcor zusammen mit lokalen Anbietern mit der 10€ Flat das günstigste.
Ich zahl hatl 45€ für ISDN was ich nicht brauche mit DSL-2k und Flat.

gruß,


----------



## Vordack (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*



			
				Herr-Sengele am 27.01.2005 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 27.01.2005 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arcor DSL Flat Rate Paket
Arcor DSL Flat = 9,95
Arcor DSL Bandbreite 2000 = 15,00
Arcor ISDN = 19,95

macht 44,90.

Da ich aber viel mit anderen Städten telefoniere packe ich noch die Telefon Flat dazu = + 20 Euro = 64,90. Und bei dem Preis machen 5 Euro auch den Kohl nicht mehr Fett für 3 Mbit . Vielleicht hole ich mir noch für 3 Euro 512 Upload speed


----------



## jupp009 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*

Ich werde für ISDN DSL+flat 2Mbit geade mal 49 € im Monat los wobei 25€ davon als Gesprächsguthaben vertelefoniert werden können www.komtel.net


----------



## davidian2000 (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*



			
				Vordack am 27.01.2005 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: für 65 Euro haste 2 Mbit Flat + ISDN Flat oder was?



nö, ich hab so eine 1500/192 dsl-flat mit unbeschränktem volumen


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*

Alle günstigeren Angebote von anderen Anbietern (Arcor, qDSL, Hansenet, ISH, ...) als von der T-Com funktionieren hier nicht einmal, so dass ich mit Gewissheit sagen kann, dass ich (fast) den günstigen Tarif nutze *lol* Viele T-DSL Reseller sind zwar ein wenig billiger, dafür bekomme ich dann aber auch Port Priorisierungen, sonstige Drosselungen bei zuviel Traffic, keinen Usenet Zugang oder die Unternehmen haben sich bei ihrer Mischkalkulation verschätzt und gehen bald pleite  Nene, da bleib ich doch lieber bei der T-Com wo in 5 Jahren höchstens ~2 Tage das Internet mal nicht ging.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*

TDSL, seit Februar 2000 einen Ausfall von rund 40 Minuten, keine Einschränkungen durch sehr hohen Traffic (onlineTV).

Wahrscheinlich nicht der günstigste DSL-Tarif, aber ich bin mehr als zufrienden und habe nicht die Absicht, mich überhaupt zu erkundigen, ob was anderes billiger wäre.


----------



## LtnWorf (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*



			
				Vordack am 27.01.2005 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> davidian2000 am 27.01.2005 15:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich überfliege immer mal die Angebote, aber habe bei Hansenet nicht gerade ein schlechtes Gefühl, die haben jetzt gerade auf 5Mbits/s ohne Kostenzuschlag erhöht und ich zahle mit Fastpath und Telefon und einer Flat eine Grundgebühr von  51,80€, aber groß vergleichen braucht man da nicht, glaube ich...


----------



## Bagotios (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*

Ich finde die Antwortemöglichkeiten bei diesem Poll echt Scheisse!
Wie wäre es mit: Nein ich bin nicht beim billigsten, will ich aber auch nicht!


----------



## Soki (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*

Ich zahl 45€ für ne 2Mbit-Analogflat von Netcologne. Es mag zwar evtl. noch günstigere Anbieter geben, aber wegen 2€ mach ich mir doch nicht den Stress alles umzustellen und womöglich noch schlechten Service dann zu haben.
Zudem gibt es nicht immer den Service Fastpath kostenlos zu aktivieren und nutzen zu können


----------



## Mahatma77 (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*



			
				Bagotios am 27.01.2005 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die Antwortemöglichkeiten bei diesem Poll echt Scheisse!
> Wie wäre es mit: Nein ich bin nicht beim billigsten, will ich aber auch nicht!


WORD!!!
Ich bin auch bei den Telekomikern, aber da klappt wenigstens alles, kein Streß. Ein paar Kollegen von mir hetzen immer dem billigsten, schnellsten, geilsten hinterher, dafür haben sie zwei-dreimal im Jahr tage- oder wochenlang keinen Internetzugang. Das ist extremer Scheiß und deshalb bleibe ich bei T-Com. Aber nur so lange, bis "ish" hier endlich mit Kabel-Internet einzieht! Dann wird gewechselt. Also: Baut aus, Jungs!


----------



## Vordack (28. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*



			
				davidian2000 am 27.01.2005 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Vordack am 27.01.2005 15:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist doch bei Arcor, schau Dir mal meinen 2ten Post in diesem Thread an. Du solltest für 45 Euro 2 MBit mit unbeschränktem Volumen bekommen können.


----------



## GevatterTod (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*

Nutze die Fair Flat von Lycos. Das einzige, das für mich noch infrage käme, ist deren Flat für 20 Öre. Schade, daß ich in keiner Arcor-Stadt wohne...


----------



## _Slayer_ (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*

Also ich hab 4mbit, Cable. Mutti bezahlt so um die 40-50€ pro Monat.


----------



## Zugluft (29. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*

Meine Familie und ich sind bei der Telekom.
Da Diese nun zum Jahresende 2004 alle Kunden hier in der Umgebung quasi erpresst hat auf das DSL2048 umzusteigen zu einem erhöhten Preis (ansonsten vertragskündigung) wollten wir umsteigen auf Versatel (welches der günstigeste Anbieter für uns gewesen wär. Nun ja nachdem wir bei deer Telekom gekündigt haben und bei Versatel angefragt hatten, kam ein Brief von Versatel der aussagte, das es für sich nicht möglich für uns wäre sie als Provider nutzen zu können, da die Telekom (die hier die Kabel verlegt hat) ungewöhnlich hohe Nutzungsgebühr von Versatel verlangt. Nun ja mussten wir also doch bei der Telekom bleiben.

Deswegen fehlt mir die Antwortmöglichkeit: -Ich weiss das ich nicht den günstigsten Anschluss hab, kann aber nichts gegen machen.


----------



## Blackout (31. Januar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*

Bin bei HanseNet, hatte bisher 5MBit Down und 482kbit Up und Analog Anschluss dazu noch die Optionen Best Call (jedes Gespräch egal wie lang und egal wohin in Deutschland kostet 12Cent) Option Fast Path und Option DSL 5000 (Sonst wären es nur 4MBit  )

Dafür hab ich bisher knapp 65€ bei HanseNet bezahlt aber ab Februar bezahl ich nur noch 55,70€ 

Aber für mich geht es gar nicht darum ob ich den billigsten hab! *Preis / Leistung* ist mir am wichtigsten! Was bringt es mir wenn ich einen Euro pro Monat zahl aber dann auch das totale Drecksprodukt habe... naja es ist halt immer schwierig die Polls hier richtig zu formulieren


----------



## Intelkiller (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie den für Sie günstigsten DSL-Tarif nutzen?*



			
				Blackout am 31.01.2005 08:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin bei HanseNet, hatte bisher 5MBit Down und 482kbit Up und Analog Anschluss dazu noch die Optionen Best Call (jedes Gespräch egal wie lang und egal wohin in Deutschland kostet 12Cent) Option Fast Path und Option DSL 5000 (Sonst wären es nur 4MBit  )
> 
> Dafür hab ich bisher knapp 65€ bei HanseNet bezahlt aber ab Februar bezahl ich nur noch 55,70€
> 
> Aber für mich geht es gar nicht darum ob ich den billigsten hab! *Preis / Leistung* ist mir am wichtigsten! Was bringt es mir wenn ich einen Euro pro Monat zahl aber dann auch das totale Drecksprodukt habe... naja es ist halt immer schwierig die Polls hier richtig zu formulieren




also da ich bald nach hamburg ziehen werde hole ich mir zu 100% HanseNet mein Onkel hat das und das ist sau geil. Sau schnell und gut im Preis. was will man da mehr haben. der service soll auch gut sein.


----------

